# Westminster 2018



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there a list anywhere of entered dogs?
Who are you rooting for to win the Breed this year?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There will be a list on the Westminster page on the day of the show, I do not think the names can be released before the show so the judges do not accidentally find out.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks I’ll look for it tomorrow!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am just rooting for a golden to win BIS but I was happy the one who won breed is my dog’s half-brother. He is one of my favorites.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Taking a Group would be very cool too.
I was rooting for young Dolly, Goldtales Backwoods Barbie.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

https://fwkc-web-prod.corebine.com/en/2018-digital-catalog/retrievers-golden


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I was really hoping Riese would take the group as he's the sire of my 6 month old puppy. Love his personality. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

